#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Does anyone heard about the October CMS?

## Dhara

I recently heard about this October CMS (https://octobercms.com/) from one of my client. Seriously I don't have the programming language. I just know the basic Html and basic java knowledge. 


But I have the experience with some CMS like (WordPress, Wix, Magneto, Drupal). 


Does anyone hear about the October CMS? if yes, please share your experience with me.

----------


## Bhavya

Hi Dhara,

For me also this the first time I heard about October CMS , it seems like it's a free open-source CMS that is self -hosted. If you find any information about this CMS. please share them here.

----------

